# German Railway gun "Dora"



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,
I have just finished building German Railway Gun "Dora" , It took long time to finish it but it is worth the time , here are some pictures for the finished model & link for video clip , your opinion highly appreciated , thanks for watching.

Video clip


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Most impressive. Incredible work.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Quite impressive! Great photos, & cool movie..well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

That is some superb work you have done.....Cheers mark


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the great comments , it mean alot .


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Masterful paint work. Why not continue the diorama by including a brace of 2 or 3 locomotives to move this behemoth.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice job ... excellent weathering!! I'd really like to see a few more pictures of the beast. What scale is it?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you every one for the comments , well btbrush I have to find the accurate kit for your suggestion beside I have never seen real picture where locomotives move this gun any way I will consider that thank you .
For you dave here are more pictures .
thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is this the 1/35 model?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

this is 1/72 model


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/72!?!? Wow, then the photography and detail is even more amazing. It makes it look huge!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent work!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Awesome work! Nightmarish and beautiful both at once.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Superb job....especially at 1/72 scale!
I have the Soar Art 1/35 kit in my stash but nowhere to put it if I build it....the track bed is nearly 8 feet long :freak:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

So realistic.Great job.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I can't even begin to describe how amazingly detailed and realistic that build is. I'm honestly just astounded. :thumbsup:


----------

